# T/C Triumph nearly new with acc.



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Listing of a relative: http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/thompsoncenter-triumph-50-calwith-200-acc-2/


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Listing of a relative: http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/thompsoncenter-triumph-50-calwith-200-acc-2/


PM Sent


----------

